# Simple Photon Freedom watch strap mod :)



## Norad2000x (Jan 29, 2014)

Hello everyone! This is my first post/mod. It's a little geeky and silly, but I really like how it turned out and wanted to share with y'all!





So as you can see, it's nothing fancy! My Photon freedom came with a necklace clip. I removed the keyrings and used a piece of 3/4" black heat shrink tubing (shrunk) to hold the clip in place. The clip jiggles a little without the light in place, but is very stable once i snap the Freedom in. 

Now I have a super bright wrist light whenever I need it! The Freedom's so light, and in this configuration I can pop it out for a battery change/other uses as necessary.


----------



## jonwkng (Jan 29, 2014)

Hi *Norad2000x* :welcome:

Nice and simple to do. Geeky, yes, but definitely not silly. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## sledhead (Jan 29, 2014)

Looks great! Cheaper than the Surefire wrist light for sure! :thumbsup: Love my Photons... Welcome to CPF.


----------

